# Moving to thailand bangkok



## goingtothai

Hi, I am planning to move to thailand because I have a thai girlfriend there and I am planning to buy a condo and settle down there, but I do have limited budget at the moment.

Is 2.5 million baht enough to settle us down for the short term? I meant buying a condo with budget around 1.5 million baht, I need to use the remaining to pay for the 400k baht deposit to do my long term visa in order to stay in thailand once I marry my thai girlfriend

Hope to get some advice from citizens in thailand, thank you.


----------



## Asian Spirit

Howdy,

We have a few members in Thailand that will probably have some ideas for you. Give it some time and I'm sure you'll get some ideas and info.

Asian Spirit


----------



## goingtothai

okay, by the way, I am hoping to pay the for the whole condo in one payment as I don't think I would want to apply a loan with the banks in thailand, so my budget for the condo would be 1.5 million baht.


----------



## cnmurals

*Mural artist for Thailand*

Hi Looking any expats would like mural artwork done ? Thanks


----------



## jeng13

goingtothai said:


> Hi, I am planning to move to thailand because I have a thai girlfriend there and I am planning to buy a condo and settle down there, but I do have limited budget at the moment.
> 
> Is 2.5 million baht enough to settle us down for the short term? I meant buying a condo with budget around 1.5 million baht, I need to use the remaining to pay for the 400k baht deposit to do my long term visa in order to stay in thailand once I marry my thai girlfriend
> 
> Hope to get some advice from citizens in thailand, thank you.


Hello!

Thailand is a great place to live and if you have 1.5 Million Baht budget, you can then opt to choose a location not in the prime area. If you want you can get some properties in pattaya or in some neigboring cities. Living in thailand is Cheap, and I guess you can stretch out your budget there. 

Hope this helps. 
jeng cua


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

goingtothai said:


> Hi, I am planning to move to thailand because I have a thai girlfriend there and I am planning to buy a condo and settle down there, but I do have limited budget at the moment.
> 
> Is 2.5 million baht enough to settle us down for the short term? I meant buying a condo with budget around 1.5 million baht, I need to use the remaining to pay for the 400k baht deposit to do my long term visa in order to stay in thailand once I marry my thai girlfriend
> 
> Hope to get some advice from citizens in thailand, thank you.


To "goingtothai. Remember, you can never really own any property in Thailand. A Thai must own 51%. I can't stress how important this should be to you.

You have a Thai girlfriend. Fine. But, be very aware that if things sour between you, she can throw you out, no questions asked. You will lose everything in the house, too.

One of the most common stories here is how the farang fell in love with a terrific Thai girl. He wants to spend his life with her. Her motive, most of the time, is to have his ATM card. The most important thing to her is her Thai family of parents, children, and the extended family. The farang will always, ALWAYS, be #2 or lower.

Here’s my advice on this. Take your time getting married. Rent a house. She’ll expect you to financially take care of all her needs, and those of her family. They normally want you to pay for kids school, a new roof, medical bills, or to replace the deceased water buffalo! If she hasn’t started to constantly asked you for more money, after a couple of years, she may be a good one. An additional benefit of renting is you’ll find out if you really like the area you’ve chosen.

You mention a β2.5m budget. That’s more than enough. It sounds like you’ll be retired and also get Social Security. But, you need β800k to get a Retirement Extension.
But, as an American citizen, there’s a much easier way to do it. 

Instead of the money in the bank, Thailand will accept a document call “Income Verification” from the U.S. embassy. The embassy notarizes your signature that says you have the equivalent of β65k a month income from the U.S. This varies a little due to exchange rates. While you’ll still need all the other stuff, with this document, you don’t need all the bank documentation. You do this once a year, and, you still must do the 90 Day reporting. The embassy staff makes it real easy by travelling around Thailand to do various paperwork. You don’t have to go to Bangkok to get this form notarized. They come to Phuket every four months and it’s valid to use for six months. 

Hope this helps.

Good luck.


----------



## goingtothai

Thai Bigfoot said:


> To "goingtothai. Remember, you can never really own any property in Thailand. A Thai must own 51%. I can't stress how important this should be to you.
> 
> You have a Thai girlfriend. Fine. But, be very aware that if things sour between you, she can throw you out, no questions asked. You will lose everything in the house, too.
> 
> One of the most common stories here is how the farang fell in love with a terrific Thai girl. He wants to spend his life with her. Her motive, most of the time, is to have his ATM card. The most important thing to her is her Thai family of parents, children, and the extended family. The farang will always, ALWAYS, be #2 or lower.
> 
> Here’s my advice on this. Take your time getting married. Rent a house. She’ll expect you to financially take care of all her needs, and those of her family. They normally want you to pay for kids school, a new roof, medical bills, or to replace the deceased water buffalo! If she hasn’t started to constantly asked you for more money, after a couple of years, she may be a good one. An additional benefit of renting is you’ll find out if you really like the area you’ve chosen.
> 
> You mention a β2.5m budget. That’s more than enough. It sounds like you’ll be retired and also get Social Security. But, you need β800k to get a Retirement Extension.
> But, as an American citizen, there’s a much easier way to do it.
> 
> Instead of the money in the bank, Thailand will accept a document call “Income Verification” from the U.S. embassy. The embassy notarizes your signature that says you have the equivalent of β65k a month income from the U.S. This varies a little due to exchange rates. While you’ll still need all the other stuff, with this document, you don’t need all the bank documentation. You do this once a year, and, you still must do the 90 Day reporting. The embassy staff makes it real easy by travelling around Thailand to do various paperwork. You don’t have to go to Bangkok to get this form notarized. They come to Phuket every four months and it’s valid to use for six months.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Good luck.


Finally a decent reply with some good advice, I already knew foreigner can't own the land in thailand, that is the reason I am trying to buy a condo with a Chanote or Nor Sor 4 deed, can't I just put my name on the Chanote or Nor Sor 4 and I will include my thai girlfriend name on the Chanote or Nor Sor 4 too after marriage?

So she can't really throw me out of the condo apartment since I have my name on the Chanote or Nor Sor 4 too?

I just hope she won't keep asking me for more money to fund and support her family alike what you mention in your post after I marry her.

By the way, where do I need to do the 90 days reporting every time if I am staying in bangkok? This seems really troublesome to report every 90 days. Thanks


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Reporting can be done at immigration office or through their website, which saves a trip.
What every property you buy, no matter how it's deeded, must be owned 51% by a Thai. That gives her the power over you. If you don't give her consistent "pay" increases, she has the power to change the locks and throwing you out. I'm not say she is the type, but, 90+% are. Having ownership of property you paid for gives her motivation to do so.
My advice is to rent.


----------



## goingtothai

Thai Bigfoot said:


> Reporting can be done at immigration office or through their website, which saves a trip.
> What every property you buy, no matter how it's deeded, must be owned 51% by a Thai. That gives her the power over you. If you don't give her consistent "pay" increases, she has the power to change the locks and throwing you out. I'm not say she is the type, but, 90+% are. Having ownership of property you paid for gives her motivation to do so.
> My advice is to rent.


Isn't the 51% thai and 49% foreigner quota meant that the whole condominium building units should belong to this quota?

I think you got your information wrong on this, Thai government have enforce a rule that in the whole condominium building, units that can be sold to foreigner must not exceed 49%.

it does not meant that my thai wife would own 51% share of the thai condominium unit that I purchase if I input both my name and her name in the Chanote or Nor Sor 4.


----------



## exminerboy

for everyone moving to Thailand on a budget,unless you have cover,the BIGEST bugbear is 
MEDICAL TREATMENT.


----------



## KruAshley

1.5mb will not get you so much in Bangkok I think.


----------



## exminerboy

*moving to bkk*



KruAshley said:


> 1.5mb will not get you so much in Bangkok I think.


1.5mb.wont get you much anywhere.tax,trans.fees,agents fees,and the good old LAWYER. oops that's a lot E.M.BOY.:


----------



## Cladosan

You will not get any descent condo at 1.5 million bath.
In your case better rent, rents are cheap in Thailand.
90 days report can be done in bangkok immigration.


----------



## Nicolas01

goingtothai said:


> Hi, I am planning to move to thailand because I have a thai girlfriend there and I am planning to buy a condo and settle down there, but I do have limited budget at the moment.
> 
> Is 2.5 million baht enough to settle us down for the short term? I meant buying a condo with budget around 1.5 million baht, I need to use the remaining to pay for the 400k baht deposit to do my long term visa in order to stay in thailand once I marry my thai girlfriend
> 
> Hope to get some advice from citizens in thailand, thank you.


I don't think 1.5 million is gonna be enough for a condo tbh


----------

